# Vote for us...Cabelas Ultimate Team challenge!



## adam32 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I just signed up for the Cabelas Ultimate Team challenge...VOTE VOTE VOTE!!

Adam and Steve in the Cabela's Ultimate Outdoor Team Contest

Thanks!!


----------



## adam32 (Mar 17, 2012)

Vote once a day guys!! We went from page 45 to 12 already!!


----------

